# Planer



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Anyone had any luck with a dewalt DW 734 planer?? Am thinking of buying one for occasional planning. Looking for pros and cons.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think that is the model I have. If it is the roughly 13" wide version, that is it. I am happy with it. I have had it for 5 years or so and haven't had an issue. I don't use it much but it has worked well when I have used it.

The feed is nice and smooth and the depth adjustment allows your to take small increments off the wood. This is the only planer I ever owned so I have nothing to compare it against.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

My comments would be the same as GT11's. No problems at all and does a great job.


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks, I think I'm going to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You might look at the Makita 2012NB before you buy. When I was researching planers, it was consistently rated the best small shop planer. I love mine.


----------

